
Everything.me shuts down, despite $35M in funding, 15M app install - ishener
http://tech.eu/brief/israeli-startup-everythingme-shuts-down/
======
bigiain
So five links down from this post on the /newest page for me right now is a
Slideshare link ([http://www.slideshare.net/dvirsky/10-reasons-to-be-
excited-a...](http://www.slideshare.net/dvirsky/10-reasons-to-be-excited-
about-go)) where the second-last slide says "Wanna write some Go code? We're
hiring!"

(To be fair, the Slideshare presentation is from 2013...)

------
buildops
Unfortunately this is a problem with Israeli companies that look for quick
exits and don't really invest in businesses (sales/marketing/biz & marketing
strategy)

------
dragos2
I hope nobody is surprised by this. $35M is insane for a launcher.

